# Boykin Spaniel



## Brian B (Jan 20, 2009)

I am on a waiting list for a female Boykin from a very reputable breeder in S. Carolina. Can anyone shed any light on a Boykin for duck hunting?


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian B said:


> I am on a waiting list for a female Boykin from a very reputable breeder in S. Carolina. Can anyone shed any light on a Boykin for duck hunting?



All I can tell you is, you will NOT be dissapointed!


----------



## Esylivin (Jan 21, 2009)

They do Great.  As Tuff said "you wont be dissapointed"


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Send quackwacker a Pm...He loves them!


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Jan 21, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Send quackwacker a Pm...He loves them!



no he doesnt


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes he does!  Send me a PM with whos waiting list you are on.  Boykins are great duck dogs!  

Im getting a new pup in two months.  They were born on Jan 3rd.    This will make the 5th one Ive had.


----------



## Brian B (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you get that pm


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 23, 2009)

nope send me  a  email   weschester@bobcat.com


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 25, 2009)

definitely not the prettiest.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a Boykin.  They are great little dogs. For most folks, (especially around this area) , they make good retrievers and pets. 

In extreme cold weather and high  number of retrieve scenarios, they may not be "The Best" dog.  Simply not enough body mass.

Not every dog is a Lab. Or a Chesapeke. etc,etc. 

I like the Boykin and they do many things really well. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find Boykins to be very pretty little dogs.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 26, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> definitely not the prettiest.



agreed, but its easier to find a hunting boykin than almost any other dog... not nearly as many, and they have yet to be bred for showing, therefore mostly all of em are out of great stock


----------



## Fishmcc (Jan 27, 2009)

Brian B
You mind giving a ball park price you are paying? My piggy bank is just curious.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2009)

Boykins are awesome dogs. I am on my second one.


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 28, 2009)

Fishmcc said:


> Brian B
> You mind giving a ball park price you are paying? My piggy bank is just curious.



to get a good dog with all health clearences and coming form good hunting stock your going to pay 800-1000.


----------



## ttowndawg (Jan 29, 2009)

Boykins make great retrievers, mine is two and has been picking up birds since she was 9 months old mostly doves but she has picked up a few ducks in her day.  Like someone said above they do not like cold weather but a good 5mm vest will help a lot.  You can never stop the drive of a Boykin they will keep retrieving until your shoulder gives out or you run out of shells.  Their natural hunting instincts are very impressive as well,  I easily trained her with myself having little experience training a dog, just be careful when disciplining they do not respond well to hard discipline measures.  Good luck with a great dog, I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## Brian B (Jan 29, 2009)

I really appreciate all the feed back. Keep it coming. I am supposed to contact the breeder in Feb. to make sure it took.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 30, 2009)

Great little dogs with a lot of heart and an insatiable desire to retrieve.  They are not the best mud field dog, but do well in other areas.

Those yellow eyes will get to you.

I miss mine.


----------



## slideri10 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Boykin*

Just to let you know how versitile these amazing dogs are:
    I am the k9 trainer for a law enforcement agency and wanted to find a smaller dog that was better suited for searching interiors of vehicles. Well I decided to try a Boykin, this was the best decision I've ever made concerning narcotics detection dogs. These dogs adapt vey well and are eager to please their handler. They retrieve nonstop. So , take my word for it and many other people on this site will tell you the same, they are AWESOME DOGS.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 21, 2009)

Reese at about 7 1/2 months old


----------

